# Newbie's new goat barn



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

So I'm new to the goat scene and until I get my fainters, I guess I'm still on the outside looking in. None the less, I'm still fully committed to making it work. I've finished their barn and here's a few photos of the build. I've got power run but not water yet. I'll just bucket it down there until I either find the money or they pay for themselves.

The dimensions are 12x32 and I'm trying to get a general layout. Initially I plan to start with 2 (w
ether and a doe) then add on from there. Some have suggested 2 does but that may not happen budget wise. Any help is appreciated.

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## awonderer (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Goat Spot forums! Looks like a great piece of land! I am new here as well and have found the people to be very helpful. Good luck,

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome. I am fairly new to the site as well. There is lots of valuable information here. These guys are great!!! Looks like you are doing a good job getting setup!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good. Good luck with your goat venture.


----------



## Maty64 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks beautiful am new has well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfilledwithcum (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks pretty nice. Welcome to TGS


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks great! I love the bridge too!  great job


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope there's no troll under the bridge... That never ends well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think having the bridge adds a different flare. I have separated the barnyard area to one side and then their pasture/grazing area to the other side. I think I've found a way to incorporate the area on the other side of the barn to work as a buck pen and still keep them all in the same vicinity. Can the bucks get by on a smaller yard area than the others?

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you lock your goats up at night? I had plans to keep them in their barn with open access to their barnyard but some have told me to lock them in their barn away from potential predators.

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Depends on your predator problem. I will be locking up my fainters just because we have coyotes and it's for my peace of mind. But it's totally up to you


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda off subject but I had a fainter for about 4 months. I enjoyed him so much that I ended up scaring the fainting outta him.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

They get used to their environment and won't faint as much.. It's random things that happen.. A breeder I know said she dropped a bucket one day and like 5 fainted...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I would guess your right. The whole jumping out from around a corner got to the point he would just look at me with a "Ya, that was sure scary *eye roll" look.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

locking animals up at night is a safe way to keep them. There are so many predators out there and depending on where you live because of the hard winter we have had the coyotes are coming in close to my farm. I found a deer they got not far off. So I lock everyone up at night.


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

My friends act as if I'm starting a carnival side show when I talk about raising fainters.

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Toured 3 myotonic farms a week ago. Finally selected 2 young doelings in Arkansas. They're only 4 weeks old so I put a hold deposit on them and will drive back in late April/May to retrieve them. I'm so excited.

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely see some area that I need to address for my barnyard but looks like I'm gonna start my herd out with great goats. 

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's there web pics: names are "Bella Donna" & "Coco" respectively.

Tuckori Farms Fainters


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh My, they are adorable. Good luck with them and hope they make you as happy as we are with our "motley crew"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies!


----------



## Maty64 (Jan 15, 2014)

There beautiful great barn 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm attending a "Goat Field Day" at a local university today. Its focus is on kidding and kid management. I'm amazed how many people are at this presentation.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, those are cute babies! You will love the fainters  We lock ours up at night because we have coyote/wolf and other predators around...we live by a forest so anything can come around. You are doing a great job with your barn etc. Have fun!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Good looking set-up. Those little lasses are very cute. Best of luck on your new adventures, sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------

